# Onyx



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Could anyone tell me what happened to the Onyx SN106?

She was built 1950 Lossiemouth as SOUTHERN CROSS INS 231 then became 
SOUTHERN CROSS A696; ONYX FR389; ONYX DO38; ONYX BK295 and SN106


----------

